# Zombie Parade in Asbury Park



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

It's been a long time since I posted here. Halloween & you guys are always in my heart, but I've been busy.

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone knew when the Zombie Parade will be in Asbury Park this year. I really want to go!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

October 30th will be the day they are having the Zombie Walk. Unfortunately I will not be able to go since they have it the day before Halloween.  Anyway enjoy! Here is the link also: http://www.asburyparkzombiewalk.com/


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

As far as I know, none of the NJ Group will be going. We're open for guests that night so we're going to be really busy that day as well. We tried to convince them to change it but they wouldn't listen to us...


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks! 

I'm actually considering moving my halloween party to Friday night just so I can go to the parade! I was talking to my friends son and he's interested in going but no one else in his family wants to go. That and my 9 yo son wants to go LOL


----------



## wanaquehaunts (Oct 2, 2009)

I plan on attending. I hear Guiness book of world records will be on hand.


----------

